# So i just took my nremt-b.. went to 120!



## dcolbert3 (Dec 14, 2012)

feeling semi confident lol. took it at 8am today... expect results this afternoon?


----------



## sweetpete (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah, you should know by late morning or afternoon at the latest.

Best wishes!


----------



## johnboy8281 (Dec 20, 2012)

I got to 120 when I took my B and passed. Got results the next day but I took it at noon. Good luck!


----------



## hogwiley (Dec 20, 2012)

I think the longer the test goes, particularly over 100 questions, the more on the bubble you are. You arent doing so poorly that you failed at this point, but you arent doing well enough to pass either. At least thats my take on it.

From my experience the test shutting down early is usually a good sign. Ive taken and passed the NREMT test twice. First time it was 70 questions and I passed, second time when I recerted by exam, it was like high 50s or low 60s as I wasnt keeping close track. Both times I thought for sure I totally bombed it because it shut down so quickly and the questions never seemed to include an obvious answer choice.

Its really a strange test. My girlfriend took her RN NCLEX exam using pretty much the same testing program, and she said it was by far the most horrible test shed ever taken. She failed the first time and passed the second time, and both times she went in confident, and was a total wreck afterwards.


----------



## titmouse (Dec 30, 2012)

hogwiley said:


> Its really a strange test.



Yes it was


----------

